# .PTB to .GP4 converter???



## Nik (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm a Powertab guy, but I've started using Guitar Pro because of the ability to tab out drums.

I've been wanting to tab out some drums for my own songs, but I don't feel like enterting the whole things into GP by hand and Importing the song into GP by using MIDI turns into an absolute mess. So my question is, do you guys know if anyone ever made a .PTB to .GP4 converter? 

It wouldn't surprise me if there is one, and chances are it would be made by some fan and posted on some random forum so kind of hard to find. Anyway, if there is such a thing, I would greatly appreciate it if someone could hook me up....

Thanks,

--Nik


----------



## Nik (Nov 1, 2005)

Is that a no then?


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive never heard of anything like that. You can convert your Ptab to midi then midi import into GP.


----------



## Nik (Nov 1, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Ive never heard of anything like that. You can convert your Ptab to midi then midi import into GP.



Yeah but that becomes a mess because my songs tend to have crazy time signatures whereas when you import a MIDI it all goes into 4/4ths, etc...

I was hoping for a cleaner, easier way.


----------



## Scalpweb (Oct 31, 2012)

It's too late for you guys but maybe it can help someone...

You could have use this website :

Tab-Exporter.com - Tabs reader and exporter compatible with Guitar Pro, Power Tab, Midi, Tef, ...

With it, you can open various format of tab file (PTB, GPX, GP5, TUX, Midi, ...) and export then to any format you want.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know about Guitar Pro 4, but 5 (and I assume 6) have the built in ability to import Power Tabs.


----------

